# DNR Sets Next Round of Land Consolidation Meetings in September



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 8, 2007

Contacts: Kerry Wieber 517-373-9905 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

DNR Sets Next Round of Land Consolidation Meetings in September

The Department of Natural Resources will host a series of meetings in September to give citizens an opportunity to discuss public land consolidation strategies for 11 counties across the state. This is part of a multi-phase, ongoing process to consolidate the states land holdings, retain and manage parcels that present the best opportunity for high quality public recreation and natural resource protection and dispose of parcels that do not benefit the state from a recreational, cultural or natural resources standpoint.

Every seven months, the DNR reviews a group of counties to determine which parcels will be disposed of and which will be retained. These parcels are outside of the new dedicated project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests adopted by the DNR in 2004. Once the reviews are completed by the DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: retention under state ownership and DNR management, offer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value.

The meetings in September will allow the public to review parcels for retention and disposal in 11 counties: Muskegon, Ottawa, Cheboygan, Otsego, Eaton, Ingham, Jackson, Crawford, Kalkaska, Missaukee and Osceola.

The meetings are scheduled for:

* Muskegon and Ottawa counties: From 6 to 8 p.m. Tuesday, Sept. 4, at the Gillette Visitors Center at P.J. Hoffmaster State Park, 6585 Lake Harbor Rd., Muskegon. Please note that the state park entry fee will be waived for meeting attendees.

* Cheboygan and Otsego counties: From 6 to 8 p.m. Tuesday, Sept. 4, at the Corwith Township Hall, 8170 Mill St., Vanderbilt; 

* Eaton, Ingham and Jackson counties: From 6 to 8 p.m. Wednesday, Sept. 5, at the Michigan Trap Shooters Association facility, 1534 Service Rd., Mason;

* Crawford and Kalkaska counties: From 6 to 8 p.m. Wednesday, Sept. 5, at Bear Lake Township Hall, 198 East Bear Lake Rd. SE, Kalkaska; 

* Missaukee and Osceola counties: From 6 to 8 p.m. Thursday, Sept. 6, at the Carl T. Johnson Hunting and Fishing Visitor Center, located next to William Mitchell State Park, 6093 M-115, Cadillac. 

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for these meetings should contact Kerry Wieber at 517-373-9905 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated.

For more information on the DNRs land consolidation process, visit the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr and click on Land Consolidation Strategy on the sites front page. Maps and parcel information will be posted on the DNRs Web site two weeks prior to each meeting.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
CONTACT: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Aug. 21, 2007

Land Consolidation Strategy for Muskegon and Ottawa Counties To Be Reviewed at Meeting on Sept. 4 in Muskegon

A public meeting to discuss the Department of Natural Resources land consolidation strategy for Muskegon and Ottawa counties is slated for Tuesday, Sept. 4, at the Gillette Visitors Center at P.J. Hoffmaster State Park located at 6585 Lake Harbor Rd. in Muskegon. The meeting is scheduled from 6 to 8 p.m. The requirement for a Michigan State Motor Vehicle Permit to enter a state park will be waived for persons attending this meeting.

At the meeting, DNR staff will review the state-owned parcels that fall outside of DNR project boundary lines for state parks, forests, game and wildlife areas, recreation areas and other DNR facilities. Parcels have been reviewed by the DNR for retention, alternative conservation ownership or disposal, and the recommendations discussed at these public meetings are preliminary. 

The details for the parcels in each county can be found at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnrlandreview.

In Muskegon County, 71 parcels totaling 211.9 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 23 parcels totaling 167.82 acres. The DNR proposes disposing of 48 parcels totaling 44.08 acres, and offering no parcels to a local unit of government or alternative conservation organization to manage.

In Ottawa County, 44 parcels totaling 308.97 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 34 parcels totaling 241.34 acres, and disposing of five small lots. Five parcels totaling 67.63 acres were recommended for alternative conservation organizations or local governments to manage.

Every seven months, the DNR reviews 11 counties to determine which parcels will be disposed of and which will be retained. These parcels are outside of the new project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests adopted by the DNR in 2004. Once the reviews are completed by the DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: retention under state ownership and DNR management, transfer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value. Parcels are identified for retention by the DNR for a myriad of reasons, including public recreational opportunities, hunting opportunities, wildlife habitat or water and boating access.

The DNR Land Exchange Review Committee will incorporate public comments into its final recommendations to DNR Director Rebecca Humphries, who will sign orders to retain or dispose of the parcels.

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Kerry Wieber at (517) 373-9905 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 21, 2007

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Land Consolidation Strategy for Cheboygan and Otsego Counties
To Be Reviewed at Meeting on Sept. 4 in Vanderbilt

A public meeting to discuss the Department of Natural Resources land consolidation strategy for Cheboygan and Otsego counties is slated for Tuesday, Sept. 4, at the Corwith Township Hall located at 8170 Mill St. in Vanderbilt. The meeting is scheduled from 6 to 8 p.m.

At the meeting, DNR staff will review the state-owned parcels that fall outside of DNR project boundary lines for state parks, forests, game and wildlife areas, recreation areas and other DNR facilities. Parcels have been reviewed by the DNR for retention, alternative conservation ownership or disposal, and the recommendations discussed at these public meetings are preliminary. 

The details for the parcels in each county can be found at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnrlandreview.

In Cheboygan County, 194 parcels totaling 2,777.22 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 139 parcels totaling 1,938.13 acres. The DNR proposes offering seven parcels totaling 19.22 acres to a local unit of government or alternative conservation organization to manage. And 48 parcels totaling 819.87 acres have been identified as land to dispose.

In Otsego County, 84 parcels totaling 567.74 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 80 parcels totaling 567.74 acres, and disposing of four small lots. No parcels were recommended for alternative conservation organizations or local governments to manage.

Every seven months, the DNR reviews 11counties to determine which parcels will be disposed of and which will be retained. These parcels are outside of the new project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests adopted by the DNR in 2004. Once the reviews are completed by the DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: retention under state ownership and DNR management, transfer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value. Parcels are identified for retention by the DNR for a myriad of reasons, including public recreational opportunities, hunting opportunities, wildlife habitat or water and boating access.

The DNR Land Exchange Review Committee will incorporate public comments into its final recommendations to DNR Director Rebecca Humphries, who will sign orders to retain or dispose of the parcels.

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Kerry Wieber at (517) 373-9905 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 22, 2007

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Land Consolidation Strategy for Crawford and Kalkaska Counties To Be Reviewed at Meeting on Sept. 5 in Kalkaska

A public meeting to discuss the Department of Natural Resources land consolidation strategy for Crawford and Kalkaska counties is slated for Wednesday, Sept. 5, at the Bear Lake Township Hall located at 198 E. Bear Lake Rd. SE in Kalkaska. The meeting is scheduled from 6 to 8 p.m.

At the meeting, DNR staff will review the state-owned parcels that fall outside of DNR project boundary lines for state parks, forests, game and wildlife areas, recreation areas and other DNR facilities. Parcels have been reviewed by the DNR for retention, alternative conservation ownership or disposal, and the recommendations discussed at these public meetings are preliminary. 

The details for the parcels in each county can be found at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnrlandreview.

In Crawford County, 171 parcels totaling 3,182.96 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 82 parcels totaling 1,610.30 acres. The DNR proposes offering seven parcels totaling 116.45 acres to a local unit of government or alternative conservation organization to manage. And 82 parcels totaling 1,456.21 acres have been identified as land to dispose.

In Kalkaska County, 164 parcels totaling 882.18 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 151 parcels totaling 822.54 acres, and disposing of 12 parcels that total 19.64 acres. One parcel totaling 40 acres was recommended for alternative conservation organizations or local governments to manage.

Every seven months, the DNR reviews 11counties to determine which parcels will be disposed of and which will be retained. These parcels are outside of the new project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests adopted by the DNR in 2004. Once the reviews are completed by the DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: retention under state ownership and DNR management, transfer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value. Parcels are identified for retention by the DNR for a myriad of reasons, including public recreational opportunities, hunting opportunities, wildlife habitat or water and boating access.

The DNR Land Exchange Review Committee will incorporate public comments into its final recommendations to DNR Director Rebecca Humphries, who will sign orders to retain or dispose of the parcels.

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Kerry Wieber at (517) 373-9905 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 22, 2007

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Land Consolidation Strategy for Eaton, Ingham and Jackson Counties To Be Reviewed at Meeting on Sept. 5 in Mason

A public meeting to discuss the Department of Natural Resources land consolidation strategy for Eaton, Ingham and Jackson counties is slated for Wednesday, Sept. 5, at the Michigan Trap Shooters Association facility located at 1534 Service Rd. in Mason. The meeting is scheduled from 6 to 8 p.m.

At the meeting, DNR staff will review the state-owned parcels that fall outside of DNR project boundary lines for state parks, forests, game and wildlife areas, recreation areas and other DNR facilities. Parcels have been reviewed by the DNR for retention, alternative conservation ownership or disposal, and the recommendations discussed at these public meetings are preliminary. 

The details for the parcels in each county can be found at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnrlandreview.

In Eaton County, 19 parcels totaling 156.40 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 11 parcels totaling 141.16 acres. The DNR proposes offering six parcels totaling 15.24 acres to a local unit of government or alternative conservation organization to manage. And two small lots have been identified as land to dispose.

In Ingham County, 18 parcels totaling 241.72 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 10 parcels totaling 135.48 acres, and disposing of three small lots that total .01 acres. Five parcels totaling 106.23 acres were recommended for alternative conservation organizations or local governments to manage.

In Jackson County, 259 parcels totaling 1,173.32 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 194 parcels totaling 1,117.91 acres, and disposing of 63 parcels totaling 38.47 acres. Two parcels totaling 16.94 acres were recommended for alternative conservation organizations or local governments to manage.

Every seven months, the DNR reviews 11counties to determine which parcels will be disposed of and which will be retained. These parcels are outside of the new project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests adopted by the DNR in 2004. Once the reviews are completed by the DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: retention under state ownership and DNR management, transfer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value. Parcels are identified for retention by the DNR for a myriad of reasons, including public recreational opportunities, hunting opportunities, wildlife habitat or water and boating access.

The DNR Land Exchange Review Committee will incorporate public comments into its final recommendations to DNR Director Rebecca Humphries, who will sign orders to retain or dispose of the parcels.

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Kerry Wieber at (517) 373-9905 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Aug. 23, 2007

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Land Consolidation Strategy for Missaukee and Osceola Counties To Be Reviewed at Meeting on Sept. 6 in Cadillac

A public meeting to discuss the Department of Natural Resources land consolidation strategy for Missaukee and Osceola counties is slated for Thursday, Sept. 6, at the Carl T. Johnson Hunting and Fishing Visitor Center located next to Mitchell State Park at 6093 M-115 in Cadillac. The meeting is scheduled from 6 to 8 p.m. 

At the meeting, DNR staff will review the state-owned parcels that fall outside of DNR project boundary lines for state parks, forests, game and wildlife areas, recreation areas and other DNR facilities. Parcels have been reviewed by the DNR for retention, alternative conservation ownership or disposal, and the recommendations discussed at these public meetings are preliminary. 

The details for the parcels in each county can be found at the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnrlandreview.

In Missaukee County, 21 parcels totaling 426.99 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 17 parcels totaling 409.79 acres. The DNR proposes disposing of four parcels totaling 17.2 acres, and offering no parcels to a local unit of government or alternative conservation organization to manage.

In Osceola County, 81 parcels totaling 1,901.4 acres will be reviewed. Of those, the DNR recommends retaining state ownership of 73 parcels totaling 1,717.62 acres, and disposing of eight parcels totaling 183.78 acres. No parcels were recommended for a local unit of government or alternative conservation organization to manage.

Every seven months, the DNR reviews 11 counties to determine which parcels will be disposed of and which will be retained. These parcels are outside of the new project boundaries for all state parks, recreation areas, state game and wildlife areas, and state forests adopted by the DNR in 2004. Once the reviews are completed by the DNR field staff, the parcels are classified one of three ways: retention under state ownership and DNR management, transfer to another unit of government or an alternative conservation organization or disposal because the parcel has limited natural resource, recreational or cultural value. Parcels are identified for retention by the DNR for a myriad of reasons, including public recreational opportunities, hunting opportunities, wildlife habitat or water and boating access.

The DNR Land Exchange Review Committee will incorporate public comments into its final recommendations to DNR Director Rebecca Humphries, who will sign orders to retain or dispose of the parcels.

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact Kerry Wieber at (517) 373-9905 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

